# لمن يريد شرح لبرنامج Orcad



## mido_bigshow (6 سبتمبر 2007)

هذا شرح لبرنامج Or Cad 

اسأل الله أن ينفعكوم به

ولا تنسونا من دعائكم

:3: :3: :3: 


 مع تحياتي م/ محمد مصطفي 
Mido_Bigshow​


----------



## كرم الدين (20 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور:77:


----------



## محمود حمدي السعدني (29 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا .... وشكرا لك.


----------



## geniusse01 (29 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير....ومشكور يا عم...


----------



## شعبان رجب (6 أبريل 2008)

Thanks ,very Good


----------



## انطلاق (9 أبريل 2008)

مشـــــــــــكووور


----------



## طير مهاجر (10 أبريل 2008)

شكرا على الشرح الجميل وننتظر المزيد


----------



## emscorpion (5 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## سعد الضويحى (15 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## dasaba (5 يوليو 2010)

مشكوررر وجزك الله خير وغفر الله لك و لولديك


----------



## 85hasan (8 يوليو 2010)

شكراً اخي *Mido_Bigshow*


----------



## احمد العزاوي29 (8 يوليو 2010)

مشكور


----------



## jwanj (8 يوليو 2010)

يجزيك الله بكل خير


----------



## خالد بدر ياس (26 يوليو 2010)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم


----------



## tawfikramadan1 (26 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك أخى العزيز وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## jozefff (22 نوفمبر 2010)

thhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhx


----------

